# Little angel unknown, R.I.P Oliver XX



## FunToRun

A little angel unknown I, am, my place is as an angel in a secret land. 
I didn't have a name as such, you didn't get the chance, 
I wasn't meant to live on earth just touch you by the hand.
I've been sent to touch your lives and I know youll think that cruel, 
but its only special people that are chosen exceptions to the rules.
I knew you would love me from the very start, 
from that first sighting & beating of my tiny heart, 
so I know that it will hurt you that you have to say goodbye, 
but I am your guardian angel now and I'll dry the tears from your eyes. 
I'll be there by your side wherever you now go, 
I will hear you speak of me often & what I might have been if I'd grown, 
I'll be the special angel in the picture that you have, 
I'll remind you of my brother & my dad, 
I'll have your little features all of you as one 
& I'll love you always as my special mum. 
You might not have got to see me as a living breathing thing, 
but I'll be the ribbon around your heart and my love will be deep within, 
this pleasure I promise will be mine, 
to be your guardian angel from now until the end of time. 
I'll gift you with my presence every night within your dreams, 
walk always as your special unknown angel 
gifted to you within just for a short while, 
so think of me often and smile, 
For I, am your very own special unknown gifted child.

I found this poem on the web and it just seams to fit. Feel so exausted after today. Rest in peace my little man. XX


----------



## babesx3

Thats lovely ..RIP Oliver :kiss:


----------



## emk10

Beautiful poem... x x x 

RIP Oliver x x x


----------



## Angel.Mummy

gorgeous poem 
r.i.p oliver <3 xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Beautiful Poem, RIP Oliver :hugs:


----------



## maggsy11

:hugs:

xmagsx


----------



## wish2bmum

Thank you for sharing xx


----------



## odd_socks

*thats beautiful, so sorry for your loss, r.i.p oliver*


----------



## hannpin

that is lovely... THank you for sharing xx


----------



## Weeplin

Beautiful poem. I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace little Oliver. :hugs:


----------



## Lea8198

RIP Oliver. Massive hugs xxx Beautiful poem x


----------



## MaevesMummy

Beatiful RIP Oliver xxxxxxxx


----------



## ellie

thats beautiful :cry: thank you for sharing and fly high oliver :hugs:


----------

